# Is this pigeon an Iranian toughie tumbler



## conoka1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi I am new to this form and new to pigeon world, I bought this pair of Iranian Toghie tumblers but I have red that they should have the color around the neck and chest but I am not sure about the female. can anyone confirm if this is truly a Iranian Toghie tumbler or something else. 

thank you.
[url]https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bx8r9mK-j-saZUZkTEVZYnk0OXM/view?usp=sharing[/url]

[url]https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bx8r9mK-j-saZ0hmYTB1RzRLTTg/view?usp=sharing[/url] 

[url]https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bx8r9mK-j-saQzRTVTFFZ2tieFU/view?usp=sharing[/url]


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

They don't look like it to me. My understanding of the breed is they have vests. I call them dinner vests. Spelled 'Toghie' - do a google on that spelling and you'll see other examples.


My breeding pair:


----------



## conoka1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Thank you for replying, the male (second picture) can pass as one, but I am not sure about the female, do you recommend I replace the hen? 
I blame auto correction on that spelling haha.


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't see any Toghie's in your pics.

Toghies


----------



## conoka1 (Oct 23, 2017)

my bad apparently they are Russian krasnodar tumblers. I uploaded more pics 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bx8r9mK-j-saQnhQRXFyMThBYzQ/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bx8r9mK-j-saTnlZeDRlMlE5Y1E/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bx8r9mK-j-saRk1qOUVNcUo5OEU/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bx8r9mK-j-saVlhQTHY5WFA0bUk/view?usp=sharing

thank you


----------



## SRSeedBurners (Jul 22, 2015)

Pretty birds. Looks like you have some Pakistani Highflyers in that last photo too.


----------

